# The londoner



## BRIANCVO (Mar 29, 2012)

HELLO ALL: I AM NEW TO THIS, BUT HAVE COME ACCROSS THREE BIKES..AT THIS TIME
I AM LOOKING FOR INFO ON THIS ONE..iT IS CALLED THE LONDONER IT IS LABELED & STAMPED
MADE IN GERMANY AND APPEARS TO BE A COMPLETE BIKE.. 

THANKS
BRIAN


----------



## jd56 (Mar 29, 2012)

*Welcome*

can't help you on the ID of the bike but, wanted to say welcome to the Cabe.
Someone here has your answer.


----------



## meteor (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi Brian. Is it a 3 speed? Looks like 60s. Girl's. Not worth much if that is where you are headed. Maybe 
$50-$75 if it is in good running condition.  Hope that helps.


----------



## BRIANCVO (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks for responding jd. Yes meteor it is a 3-speed and shifts like a motorcycle throttle..
Just looking for backround info,value info is always a plus so thank you..i also have an
amf roadmaster & possibly an indian


----------



## meteor (Mar 30, 2012)

Is this bike restored or original?  If you want more info on it I'd post in the pre 1933 section, with more photos. More promising than the Londoner!


----------



## BRIANCVO (Mar 30, 2012)

Ok thanks i will do that...it looks to have been painted 40-50 years ago the 
original color looks to be red/orange...


----------



## slcurts (Jun 27, 2020)

I know this is a very old thread but I'll post this anyway for the sake of future researchers. I have a "The Londoner" identical to the OP's except it was made in Japan. Apparently production shifted there sometime around 1960. Some people in other places are guessing that these are English designs, but the OP's shows they definitely were German. They have Shimano 333 rear hubs, as added proof they had nothing to do with Raleigh.


----------

